
SummarAI – Summarization and Sentiment Analysis - tilt
http://summarai.com/summarai/
======
et2o
I hate to be critical about something new, but at least for the example of the
Wikipedia article on DNA repair, the summarized text is sort of completely
off:
[http://summarai.com/summarai/dna_repair.html](http://summarai.com/summarai/dna_repair.html)

However the extracted tags are pretty reasonable.

~~~
inglor
It also doesn't actually do very much sentiment analysis at all unlike the
title says.

~~~
KasianFranks
It actually does, it's part of a different summarization component.

------
lqdc13
If you feed it on what it expects, it does well. Now try a NY Times opinion
piece and it is always way off.

The reason is that to summarize such content you have to use words that may
not be used in the text at all. Also, the summary parts may not be present in
the text either.

------
mark_l_watson
This is good stuff.

Pardon the plug, but I have something similar, a side project of many years:
[http://kbsportal.com](http://kbsportal.com)

I will do some side by side comparisons tomorrow.

~~~
veritas213
Tried using your project for the same DNA article and your server crashed.

404 Not Found nginx/1.4.6 (Ubuntu)

as you said, its a side project which would explain why the system is not
ready for primetime.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I am trying to reproduce the error you reported with the article starting
"Human longevity is a complex phenotype" and I don't get the runtime error.
Would you please email me the text that caused the error? (email is in
profile).

------
rpedela
The summary for the 10-Q is surprisingly good! SEC filings are not formatted
like news articles or books which most summarize algorithms seem to be trained
on, at least the ones I have looked at, and do not perform well.

Is the source code available somewhere? Or an API? I would love to use this.

~~~
KasianFranks
Hi, one of the creators here. Yes, an API is available. One of the unique
things that it does is to allow you to control the context of the
summarization which we call context-controlled summarization. It's based on a
few recent approaches in AI. It's currently being used as part of a larger
algo system in the financial markets and legal technology space.

~~~
rpedela
Great! Is there a link with information about the API? Or do I need to contact
you through the website?

